# Furacão DANIELLE (Atlântico 2022 #AL05)



## TiagoLC (2 Set 2022 às 17:27)

*Tópico de Seguimento para o Furacão Danielle*


Afgdr disse:


> Danielle torna-se o 1º furacão da época no Atlântico, com ventos máximos sustentados de 75 mph ≈ 120 km/h.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aviso emitido pelo NHC:


> 000
> WTNT35 KNHC 021447
> TCPAT5
> 
> ...


----------



## Albifriorento (2 Set 2022 às 17:32)

A passar a norte dos Açores? Com essa rota provávelmente despenhar-se ia no Reino Unido/Irlanda se viesse para o continente Europeu.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Set 2022 às 18:14)

ECMWF prevê mesmo ir para a Gronelândia. A dorsal do anticiclone ditará o fim do trajeto da dita cuja.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Set 2022 às 18:33)

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2022-09-02 15:59:00* e *2022-09-05 18:00:00*_Assunto:_ CICLONE TROPICAL DANIELLE - AÇORES - COMUNICADO Nº2Nas últimas horas, tal como previsto, a tempestade tropical Danielle intensificou-se tornando-se furacão de categoria 1 na escala de Saffir-Simpson*. Sendo assim, hoje dia 03 de Setembro, às 15:00 UTC (hora local) o centro do furacão Danielle, com uma pressão mínima de 992mb, encontrava-se a 1425 km a oeste (W) dos Açores, mantendo-se aproximadamente na mesma zona geográfica devendo, no inicio da próxima semana, deslocar-se lentamente para nordeste (NE).

Desta forma, e com os dados disponíveis até ao momento, o furacão não deverá atravessar o Arquipélago dos Açores, podendo no entanto, a sua influência fazer-se sentir no estado do tempo a partir do início da próxima semana, em especial no Grupo Ocidental (com uma probabilidade de 10 a 20%).

Tendo em conta a distância geográfica e temporal a que o furacão se encontra, existe incerteza relativamente à sua trajetória e respetiva intensidade.

(Novo comunicado será emitido dia 03 de Setembro às 15:00 UTC (hora local dos Açores)).

*Escala de Saffir- Simpson: Utilizada como medida da intensidade de um furacão; Varia de 1 a 5 sendo 5 o mais intenso.

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:






						IPMA - Previsão descritiva
					






					www.ipma.pt
				





IPMA


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2022 às 20:00)

O _outflow_ já deve ter chegado ao GOc.






Há pouco; Não havia ainda convecção simétrica.






Em teoria, será pouco relevante para aqui.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Set 2022 às 20:02)




----------



## TiagoLC (2 Set 2022 às 22:49)

Invasão de ar seco. Já teve melhor aspeto.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2022 às 12:24)




----------



## Orion (3 Set 2022 às 14:12)

Aquele pequeno ciclone a SSO está a sugar ferozmente a vitalidade da Daniela  Prometeu muito, não para de desiludir.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Set 2022 às 17:27)

Parece estar a definir o olho:


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2022 às 21:10)




----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2022 às 23:22)

> ...DANIELLE COULD BECOME A HURRICANE AGAIN TONIGHT OR SUNDAY...
> 
> 
> SUMMARY OF 900 PM GMT...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
> ...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2022 às 08:16)

Temos Furacão Danielle novamente:


----------



## joralentejano (4 Set 2022 às 13:36)

Atuais previsões:


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2022 às 17:45)

Categoria 2 deve andar perto.


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2022 às 18:39)

TiagoLC disse:


> Categoria 2 deve andar perto.



Seria mais uma das surpresas de Danielle  

Mesmo na mais recente previsão do NHC, no pico da intensidade (amanhã às 12:00) não excede os 80 nós (cat 2 > 83 nós) 







A 120 horas, Sexta-feira, a depressão extratropical estará a 1000 Km a ONO de Finisterra.


----------



## RP20 (4 Set 2022 às 19:07)

StormRic disse:


> A 120 horas, Sexta-feira, a depressão extratropical estará a 1000 Km a ONO de Finisterra.


Isso daria chuva para o litoral Norte e Centro certo?


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2022 às 19:19)

RP20 disse:


> Isso daria chuva para o litoral Norte e Centro certo?



Provavelmente levará apenas algum vento e tempo abafado (húmido) 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Set 2022 às 21:25)

Está mais bem organizado:


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 01:03)

Previsão NHC de há 3 horas atrás (21:00 utc).
Danielle decairá para tempestade tropical na noite de 4ª para 5ª e fará a transição para extra-tropical provavelmente na 6ª de manhã.






Não deixa de ser empolgante esta relativa proximidade...






E talvez só o Grupo Ocidental dos Açores poderá dizer que sentiu a passagem de um furacão pelas proximidades:






Apenas esta curiosidade: ou o MetOffice tem alguma "na manga" ou este símbolo está equivocado, na previsão a 120 horas para as 12h de 6ªfeira:


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 05:11)

Na discussão das 3:00 utc não há grande alteração quanto à intensidade e momento da transição, apenas um ajustamento da trajectória um pouco mais para norte.
















Em relação aos Açores mantém-se a mesma muito baixa probabilidade (< 10%) de afectar o grupo Ocidental com ventos de intensidade de tempestade tropical.
A ondulação terá altura significativa relativamente comum, não deve atingir sequer os 5 m.


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2022 às 13:50)

Se e quando a nebulosidade permitir a visualização, o _outflow_ está sobre as ilhas.


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2022 às 14:05)

Orion disse:


> Se e quando a nebulosidade permitir a visualização, o _outflow_ está sobre as ilhas.



Com sorte, daqui a uns dias haverá mais do Earl.











Entretanto...


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2022 às 14:10)

Uma célula isolada de um “outer-band” . 











Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2022 às 16:22)




----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2022 às 04:33)

Reviravolta, literalmente, na trajectória de Danielle ao fazer a sua transição extra-tropical.

Vale a pena ler as discussões das 15:00, 21:00 e 03:00 utc.














E as respectivas previsões de trajectória:


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2022 às 14:20)

https://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/gc_wmb/vxt/HWRF/tcall.php

O HWRF simula o impacto dos CT's na SST (storm-scale SST diff; canto inferior direito). Infelizmente, não tem estado disponível.

Visto de cima, cortesia do AMSR:






De resto, a Daniela está a gerar um primo distante do _derecho_ (com _outflow_ visível).











---


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2022 às 15:07)

Basicamente, transição ligeiramente mais cedo, com o "looping" a ocorrer também mais cedo e portanto mais a Oeste:






Discussão às 9:00


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2022 às 19:46)

Actualização às 15:00utc






"Loop" mais apertado e velocidade do movimento final para ESE/SE ligeiramente maior. Em resumo, trajectória mais apontada à Península Ibérica.


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2022 às 19:46)

A verdade é que o furacão Danielle já se encontra bastante desprovido de convecção.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Revenge (6 Set 2022 às 22:55)




----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Set 2022 às 00:18)

Muita água precipitável que o ex-Daniella traz a Portugal. (ajudado pelo Earl?). As duas tempestades parecem interagir:







A pirueta que faz para agarrar a bolsa fria vinda do território de Newfoundland e a pluma tropical na dorsal do AA parece um caldo bem feito para duas frentes muito fortes para Portugal. De forma mais cientifica explicada pelo NHC "This trough is forecast to spawn a baroclinic system west of Danielle by late this week, forcing it to make a cyclonic loop while the two systems merge into a *larger extratropical low*."

Para acompanhar, mas seria algo muito bom, provavelmente o IPMA teria que lançar avisos laranjas de chuva.

Aqui a T500hPa dá para ver o núcleo da Ex-Danielle (frio) e o do Earl (quente):


----------



## N_Fig (7 Set 2022 às 21:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> território de Newfoundland


*Terra Nova
Até se supõe que o nome original seja o português e o inglês apenas uma adaptação/tradução
Mas de resto boa análise!


----------



## Revenge (7 Set 2022 às 22:23)




----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2022 às 02:02)

E continua a confirmação do loop e da trajectória posterior a trazer a depressão até à costa ocidental do noroeste da Península:






No entanto, probabilidade inferior a 20% de a RLN receber ventos de intensidade de tempestade tropical.

Mas nessa altura (2ªfeira) é uma vulgar depressão que trará mais chuva do que vento.


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Set 2022 às 15:54)

Informação especial         _*Comunicado válido entre* _*2022-09-07 18:20:00* e            *2022-09-08 18:20:00*_Assunto:_ Acompanhamento do ciclone Danielle.O furacão Danielle deverá passar a ser classificada como tempestade extra-tropical a partir de hoje dia 8 de setembro, uma vez que vai perder pouco a pouco as suas caraterísticas tropicais, tornando-se uma depressão mais típica das latitudes médias nesta época do ano.
A trajetória prevista pelos modelos numéricos, ainda com grande incerteza, sugere que a depressão remanescente de Danielle irá aproximar-se à Península Ibérica no início da próxima semana.
A ondulação frontal associada a essa depressão, alimentada por uma massa de ar quente e muito húmido, deverá trazer precipitação moderada e persistente em todo o território do continente e vento moderado a forte (até 50km/h) na faixa costeira e nas terras altas a partir de domingo, 11 de setembro.
O furacão Danielle encontra-se a afetar a parte noroeste da zona marítima de responsabilidade nacional, e está a produzir uma grande área de mar tempestuoso.
O impacto na agitação marítima na costa ocidental do continente começará a ser sentido a partir da tarde de sexta-feira, dia 9 de setembro, com ondas noroeste de altura significativa entre 1,5 e 2 metros e período de 16 segundos e será mais intenso a partir de segunda-feira, dia 12 de setembro, com ondas do quadrante oeste com altura significativa prevista entre 3,5 e 4 metros.

Este comunicado será atualizado no dia 8 de setembro, pelas 18 horas.

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:






						IPMA - Previsão descritiva
					






					www.ipma.pt
				









						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt
				



  Data de edição: 2022-09-08 06:53:38


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Set 2022 às 11:28)

Informação especial           _*Comunicado válido entre* _*2022-09-08 16:42:00* e            *2022-09-09 19:00:00*  _Assunto:_ Ciclone extratropical Danielle - Comunicado Nº 2 O ex-furacão Danielle completou hoje a sua transição para ciclone extratropical, tornando-se uma depressão mais típica das latitudes médias nesta época do ano. A trajetória prevista pelos modelos numéricos sugere que o ciclone extratropical Danielle irá aproximar-se à Península Ibérica no próximo fim de semana, provocando uma alteração significativa do estado do tempo em Portugal continental.

Assim, no dia 11 prevê-se a aproximação de uma superfície frontal, associada ao ciclone extratropical Danielle e ao transporte de uma massa de ar quente e muito húmido, que deverá trazer precipitação persistente, por vezes intensa e ocasionalmente acompanhada de trovoada, a partir da tarde no litoral Norte e Centro, progredindo gradualmente para o interior e região Sul durante a noite de 11 para 12 de setembro. Nos dias seguintes prevê-se a continuação de ocorrência de precipitação por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada, pelo menos até dia 13.

O vento rodará para o quadrante sul ao longo do dia 11 de setembro, soprando por vezes forte no dia 12, até 40 km/h, no litoral Norte e Centro e até 50 km/h nas terras altas, com rajadas que poderão atingir 70 km/h.

A agitação marítima também sofrerá um aumento, com ondas de oeste/noroeste entre os 2,5 e 3,5 metros de altura significativa e período entre os 14 e 18 segundos nos dias 12 e 13 de setembro na costa ocidental.

Tendo em conta a elevada incerteza da previsão não só nas quantidades de precipitação acumulada como na sua localização, o IPMA irá continuar acompanhar a situação e este comunicado será atualizado no dia 9 de setembro, pelas 18 horas.

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:






						IPMA - Previsão descritiva
					






					www.ipma.pt
				









						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Set 2022 às 13:30)

Já aparece no MSG com o seu núcleo frio a senhora ex:


----------



## StormRic (9 Set 2022 às 15:42)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Tendo em conta a elevada incerteza da previsão não só nas quantidades de precipitação acumulada como na sua localização, o IPMA irá continuar acompanhar a situação e este comunicado será atualizado no dia 9 de setembro, pelas 18 horas.



É esta parte que eu gosto: now-casting empolgante... 

Note-se que o centro da depressão foi deslocado bem mais para sul:


----------



## Snifa (9 Set 2022 às 16:25)

REMNANTS OF LISA


----------



## StormRic (9 Set 2022 às 17:23)

Snifa disse:


> REMNANTS OF LISA



O desacordo na posição final de abordagem à Península Ibérica, entre o consenso de modelos do NHC e a última previsão do MetOffice (saídas das 06h e 00h de hoje) é notória e intrigante.


----------



## Snifa (9 Set 2022 às 17:26)

Nova atualização do IPMA:


Informação especial*Comunicado válido entre* *2022-09-09 16:09:00* e *2022-09-10 22:10:00*_Assunto:_ Ciclone extratropical Danielle - comunicado nº 3O ciclone extratropical Danielle (ex-furacão) estava centrado em 51°N33°W às 12UTC de hoje, dia 9 de setembro. Os modelos numéricos sugerem que esta depressão irá aproximar-se da Península Ibérica durante o fim-de-semana, originando uma alteração significativa do estado do tempo no continente.

De acordo com a informação disponibilizada à hora de emissão deste comunicado, prevê-se a aproximação à Península Ibérica de uma ondulação frontal, com uma massa de ar quente e com elevado conteúdo em humidade, associada ao ciclone extratropical Danielle, no dia 11, domingo, que irá originar períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros a partir do final do dia, por vezes fortes, e que poderão ser acompanhados de trovoada e rajadas de vento fortes. Este cenário de precipitação deverá manter-se ao longo da semana, embora com menor quantidade de precipitação a partir de dia 14.

O vento rodará para o quadrante sul durante o dia 11 de setembro, soprando por vezes forte nos dias 12 e 13 no litoral Norte e Centro, com rajadas até 60 km/h, e nas terras altas, com rajadas até 70 km/h.

Consequentemente, a agitação marítima irá sofrer um aumento, com ondas de oes-sudoeste entre 2,5 e 3,5 metros de altura significativa a partir da tarde de dia 12 até ao final do dia 13.

Os avisos meteorológicos para esta situação serão emitidos este fim-de-semana, caso seja necessário.

Tendo em conta a elevada incerteza da previsão, não só nas quantidades de precipitação acumulada, como na sua localização, o IPMA irá continuar acompanhar a situação e este comunicado será atualizado no dia 10 de setembro, pelas 18 horas.

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:






						IPMA - Previsão descritiva
					






					www.ipma.pt
				









						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt
				





Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar:






						IPMA - Avisos Meteorológicos em linha temporal
					






					www.ipma.pt
				



Data de edição: 2022-09-09 16:09:20


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2022 às 18:20)

StormRic disse:


> O desacordo na posição final de aboradagem à Península Ibérica, entre o consenso de modelos do NHC e a última previsão do MetOffice (saídas das 06h e 00h de hoje) é *notória* e intrigante.



A previsão não é atualizada há quanto tempo?

O MO usa 1 modelo. O NHC usa vários (incluindo o do MO) e tipicamente inclinam-se para aqueles que estão a falhar menos (quando aplicável).

Pequeno exemplo do que têm disponível:






Não acertam sempre, porque às vezes dados a mais são prejudiciais.


----------



## StormRic (9 Set 2022 às 18:36)

Orion disse:


> A previsão não é atualizada há quanto tempo?



Aquela carta do MO deve basear-se na saída das 00h de hoje. O mapa do NHC é de ontem às 15h, terá usado as saídas das 12h de ontem talvez.

O que acho mais intrigante é esse isolamento do MO nesta previsão, que baixou ainda mais em latitude comparando com a sua própria previsão das 18h de ontem.
Estou curioso de ver o que sai de hoje das 12h. Claro que falta aqui o seguimento a partir das 12h de 2ªfeira, quando o centro ainda se aproximar mais, provavelmente infletindo para NE.

EDIÇÃO:
O ECM também traz o centro até à latitude quase de Lisboa antes de o desviar para NE/NNE e quase estacioná-lo em frente à foz do Minho (saída das 00h de hoje). Nessa posição há convergência com a previsão do NHC.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Set 2022 às 20:17)




----------



## lserpa (12 Set 2022 às 01:08)

TiagoLC disse:


>



Na… esquece lá isso. 
Não há sequer convecção profunda no centro e a que há, os topos andam pelos -40°


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Set 2022 às 15:30)

Mais organizado que ontem.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Set 2022 às 15:42)




----------



## Pisfip (12 Set 2022 às 17:03)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Set 2022 às 19:27)

Ao olhar para as imagens de satélite, diria que temos a Danielle de volta, mas desta vez sob a forma de tempestade subtropical.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Set 2022 às 20:04)




----------



## Orion (12 Set 2022 às 21:18)

Fenómenos semelhantes aparecem de vez em quando e a reação é compreensivelmente a mesma:








Se calhar é uma mistura de várias justificações  Longe (fora da responsabilidade), curta duração de vida, proximidade a terra, falta de vigilância prévia...


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (12 Set 2022 às 21:35)

Orion disse:


> Fenómenos semelhantes aparecem de vez em quando e a reação é compreensivelmente a mesma:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A minha imgem de perfil é a da Alpha


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2022 às 21:35)

Ciclones minorcas são muito difíceis de prever e o NHC não está a dormir.









TiagoLC disse:


>



Modelo do MetOffice (mera clarificação)... C (current) perto do Z (fim). (quase) Symmetric Cold Core + (na outra imagem não publicada) Deep Cold Core. E daí não passará  https://moe.met.fsu.edu/cyclonephase/ukm/fcst/archive/22091200/2.html

De resto, e por aqui, há ainda uns 2 meses e meio para acabar a temporada. Muito tempo ainda falta...


----------



## lserpa (12 Set 2022 às 23:15)

Continuo a não comprar a tese de tempestade subtropical.
Até pode adquirir alguma convecção um pouco mais fechada durante o dia ao redor do centro, mas, chega à noite, perde consistência.


----------



## romeupaz (12 Set 2022 às 23:22)

Não sou especialista na matéria, mas aquele olho formou-se na última hora... 





Sent from my 2109119DG using Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (12 Set 2022 às 23:41)

romeupaz disse:


> Não sou especialista na matéria, mas aquele olho formou-se na última hora...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não tem expressão em altitude  assim não vale

O que não quer dizer que daqui a 1 hora não esteja diferente… 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 00:23)

Cavou bem o centro, às 18h


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 00:31)

lserpa disse:


> Não tem expressão em altitude  assim não vale
> 
> O que não quer dizer que daqui a 1 hora não esteja diferente…
> 
> ...



Haver rotação fechada em torno de um centro não é suficiente para se chamar Ciclone (sub)tropical.


----------



## romeupaz (13 Set 2022 às 02:01)

StormRic disse:


> Haver rotação fechada em torno de um centro não é suficiente para se chamar Ciclone (sub)tropical.



Eu também não disse isso... A questão é que se reorganizou 

Sent from my 2109119DG using Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 03:57)

Mas nas últimas horas tem convecção a nascer rodeando o centro relativamente desprovido de nebulosidade.







O centro oculta-se agora sob a bigorna da convecção:


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Set 2022 às 09:04)

Não sendo um especialista na matéria, tenho poucas dúvidas que o Danielle adquiriu características subtropicais. Relembro que estes sistemas têm características quer de um típico ciclone extratropical, quer de um ciclone tropical. Neste caso, o ciclone era praticamente barotrópico, com linhas de convecção concêntricas relativamente ao centro e sem sistema frontal associado, além de convecção ao redor de um núcleo relativamente bem definido e ligeiramente quente relativamente às suas redondezas. 

Claro que esta classificação só seria tornada "oficial" pelo NHC, como entidade especialista e responsável pelos ciclones tropicais no Atlântico, e que nada disse, por isso muito provavelmente assim vai ficar. Mas que é muito suspeito, lá isso é...


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2022 às 09:17)




----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2022 às 10:45)

TiagoLC disse:


>


Que "olho" tão perfeitinho 
Parece mesmo um donut ou uma rodela de ananás!


----------



## Pisfip (13 Set 2022 às 14:31)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jet (13 Set 2022 às 18:08)

Esteve muito interessante ontem, depois decaiu e depois na madrugada voltou a ficar ainda mais interessante. Mas desde o princípio da manhã que perdeu a convecção. Está agora a ganhar de novo mas foram muitas horas em que era apenas um vórtice de nuvens baixas e médias em redor do centro. 

De qualquer forma fiquei surpreendido por nem terem sequer posto (ou reaberto?) ontem a vigilância pois até que esteve muito interessante bastante tempo com um carácter menos pulsante do que estava à espera. Cheguei a verificar várias vezes no servidor da NOAA/NHC à procura do seguimento mas nada.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 18:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Que "olho" tão perfeitinho
> Parece mesmo um donut ou uma rodela de ananás! ,



Off-topic:
Conclusão não se deve observar imagens de satélite quando se está com fome... Eu até vejo plantações de couve-flor e brócolos, pipocas, algodão doce, etc, nas imagens de áreas convectivas...


----------



## Mammatus (13 Set 2022 às 22:04)

StormRic disse:


> Off-topic:
> Conclusão não se deve observar imagens de satélite quando se está com fome... Eu até vejo plantações de *couve-flor* e brócolos, pipocas, algodão doce, etc, nas imagens de áreas convectivas...


Eu costumo chamar aos CB, "nuvens couve-flor". Se observarmos os topos deles, quando ainda estão em crescimento, parecem realmente couves-flores.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2022 às 09:51)

Bem tem tentado.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2022 às 16:19)

Bem visíveis ainda os efeitos da Daniela sobre a PI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



( e a própria, que não parece estar com vontade de ir embora  )


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2022 às 16:40)

Mais uma bonita imagem de hoje:





NASA Worldview


----------

